# Bar End Plugs



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Simple question, do you guys run bar end plugs on your bikes?


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

Yeah, once the bike goes under 12lbs, 6g really doesnt matter-- there have been threads on other forums where people made bar end plugs out of a sheet of carbon fiber and used tubular glue to put them on. 
I'll tune my derailleurs, but that's just too labor intensive! FWIW, I did weigh the various plugs I had laying around and went w/ the 2 lightest.


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

Yup, kinda necessary to race...(if the officials are checking).


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

core sample


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

I use the plastic Deda plugs that come with their bar tape. Almost as light as the carbon ones from BTP and come with the bar tape.


----------



## Ray_from_SA (Jun 15, 2005)

As previously stated - required for racing. They don't weigh enough to make a difference to the overall weight IMHO.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

i rode in a charity event with an extra ~1000 grams of weight on the frame (bottle, cage, and water) and couldnt even tell a marginal difference in bike performance. i dont think even precision lab equipment could quantify a gain in performance from 6 grams.


----------



## SimeofPag (Jan 31, 2009)

no bar end plugs = core sample of your leg


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

If at some point the bar end becomes rotating weight, it is the sign of very bad things to come.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Please don't skim on these just to save minimum weight. The benefits of using a pair far outweigh not using one, especially if you were to take a spill. 

The ramifications can be pretty nasty if the bar ends were to come in contact with skin etc.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

My little brother has a nice scar on his left thigh where his mountain bike took a core sample and tore a gash about 7 inches long.. straight into the yellow fat of his leg. There were chunks of fat stuck to the bar and my mother puked all over the bike and garage when she went to clean it up. This all happened through a pair of shorts.. 

Lost a bunch of blood too..

All because the plugs weren't in the bars..


----------

